# John Deere Parts on sale



## JohnDeereGuy (Nov 30, 2012)

Green Farm Parts is announcing a big sale tomorrow in their newsletter. I spoke with Troy at *Green Farm Parts* and he said if you get their newsletter you get the info. HOping for big things!!


----------

